# Necesito circuito de amplificador para mj15003



## elmario (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola gente
El otro dia revisando por ahi me encontre un viejo amplificador de guitarra marca randall (nacional) 
de 40 W que ya fue desmantelado y lo unico que me quedo es el transformador de alimentacion (40 + 40 1A por rama) y dos transistores mj15003, por lo que parece entonces que era un circuito cuasi complementario con fuente doble a +/- 55V, asi que queria saber si alguien me puede facilitar algun circuito para estos transistores dado que es una lastima desperdiciarlos...Je
Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 26, 2008)

puedes hacerte un pre operacional, y darle poder a esos transistores con unos BD135, esos t serviran muy bien.

esos transistores son motorola, son muy buenos, se usan en muchas etapas de alta potencia, tipo darlington.

espero t funcione bien, si no encuentras ningu  circuito como t describo t envio unos esquemas.


----------



## elmario (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola DJ, gracias por tu aporte, no me doy cuenta todavia como es la manera que me proponés, ya lo voy a pensar y veo que hago, por ahi se me ocurre probar el c200 cuasi de ampslab ( http://www.ampslab.com/c200qc.htm ) pero con con los 2 transistores que tengo, tal vez vaya muy bien, cualquier novedad la comento.
Saludos

P/D: Obviamente cualquier esquema se agradece!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 28, 2008)

Con esos transistores, ese esquema cuasicoplementario es lo ideal, yo he estado recopilando información de esa clase de amplificador, googleando encontre los más construidos, aparte de RCA 130W que ya fue tratado, te menciono el NAP140 y el MX50. bueno los hay  en cantidad pero escogi estos.










Etolipoz


----------



## elmario (Jul 29, 2008)

Gracias zopilote por tu aporte!, voy a empezar a probar alguno en cualquier momento, tal vez por el c200 primero y luego los demas, en cuanto al c200 te dejo esta inquietud a ver que te parece: para que sirve la r24, que valor deberia tener y como se conectaria?
Gracias y saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jul 29, 2008)

Espero que tengas buen termino con el C200 (mas bien diria C100), yo termine de pasar los esquemas al pertinax, tendre mucha trabajo esta semana y cálculo que para el domingo les este probando. Ah lo que mencionas de la resistencia es solo para conectar un circuito llamado SIM. La pagina Ampslab tiene buenos diseños, lastima que no compartan sus board de los circuitos
Diy, pero los esquemas estan bien, y el C200 y el NAP140  tienen la misma topologia.


Etolipoz


----------



## elmario (Jul 30, 2008)

Gracias por el dato, en cualquier momento empiezo y comento
Saludos


----------



## tecbeml (Mar 9, 2012)

elmario dijo:


> Gracias zopilote por tu aporte!, voy a empezar a probar alguno en cualquier momento, tal vez por el c200 primero y luego los demas, en cuanto al c200 te dejo esta inquietud a ver que te parece: para que sirve la r24, que valor deberia tener y como se conectaria?
> Gracias y saludos



 HOLA esa resistensia es para ponerlo en puente y es igual ala de la retroalimentacion  es igual ala r7


----------

